# Wipedown 1st coat



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long haul i am starting to get the hang of useing the zooker . my system has been to tape in with base and my apprentice follows useing six inch knife and mud pan which works well although a bit slow , on stilts .I am thinking of useing my wipedown knife I got from Awall from the floor to bed tape in then going over this with a drywall master 5.5 flatbox . Just wondering what you guys do.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I do a similar system but use the homax instead of a Zooka. I used the 5.5" box for a while the only down side was the amount of trips to the pump. I now use a 8" Tapepro box with their reducer plate, works a treat. I have found that if you run all of your tapes and let them set before going over them with the box the results are much better.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice to hear that reducer plates worked out gaz. Just wondering, Do you need to backwipe behind it??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, one quick wipe with an 8" blade. Tried a 6", 8" is better.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

*tapetech*

its a pitty tapetech do not make a reducer plate


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And the Tapepro one will *NOT FIT *tape-tech boxes.


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

hi are you guys using hot mud or air dry mud to tape within aus?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Yes, one quick wipe with an 8" blade. Tried a 6", 8" is better.


gaz is right here, go up a bigger knife size for wiping tape.

also, to each his own,,,, but back wiping the tape (coating over it right away) tends to swell the tape. Plus the mud your using is very runny, and will shrink a lot. personally, I find it's best to let everything dry in between coats, and technically, laying tape is a coat so...........


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am using hot mud. The A/P here is to soft, you can peel the tapes off the wall. With hot mud you cant do that.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> And the Tapepro one will *NOT FIT *tape-tech boxes.


Or fit most of the other boxes either. 

When I first saw that reducer plate through this forum I thought what a great idea. I analyzed how I could make my own and realized it just isnt going to happen with the boxes that have that pivoting axle. Just nowhere to clip into like your "blue" boxes.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Lloydnz said:


> hi are you guys using hot mud or air dry mud to tape within aus?


I use hot mut always . The only we are allowed to use allpurpose is if all joins are backblocked .so its not worth it . There is also the problem of drying .can get pretty cold and damp here in Tassy , BOONY land.


----------

